# Ingram Lithia Water, B'ham, Alabama



## Jody35150 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have post card depicting a hayride in front of the "Hotel at Ingram Wells".  The paragraph beneath the pic extols the virtues of the water:  "...is unsurpased as a natural remedy for Stomach, Kidney, and Bladder Troubles."
   The last sentence invites people to "Write:  J.B. Gimore, Manager Hotel, Ohatchee Ala., or Ingram Realty Co., Birmingham, Ala., Phone Main 1197."
   The bottle is 14" high, and about 4.5" across the base.  It is clear & has a Lightning type stopper.
   This is one of my favorites, and I would like to know more about it.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello Jody,

 Welcome to these parts and thanks for bringing the Lithia Water by. It's a nice one. I looked around and found a cool variant from Anniston, @ this place.

 There may, or may not be some information on the hotel @ this Googly Book page up to page 165.

 Lastly, and also in the close, but no ceegar department, is this Photo of a TOC picnic "near Ingram Wells."


----------



## glass man (Feb 19, 2010)

GREAT INFO! AFTER THE CIVIL WAR PEOPLE FROM THE NORTH LIKED TO COME SOUTH AND STAY IN BIG HOTELS BUILT JUST FOR THEM. THE WATER THING WAS BIG THEN TWO,SORTA LIKE NOW,EXCEPT THESE WATERS MAY HAVE BEEN TOUTED AS "MEDICINAL" IN SOME WAY.

 OF COURSE EARLY ON THE WATER SPOTS WERE SARATOGA ON AND ETC UP NORTH.

 I HAVE NEVER SEEN YOUR BOTTLE. IT IS COOL. ONE I DO KNOW OF IS "BLOUNT SPRINGS" FROM LATE 1800S AND FROM BLOUNT SPRINGS ALA. THOUGH IT DOESN'T SAY ALA. ON IT ,COLLECTORS KNOW THAT IS WHERE THEY ARE FROM. IT IS COBALT AND COMES IN TWO SIZES. 

 WITHIN 20 MILES OR SO OF WHERE I LIVE THERE WERE TWO HOTLES JUST AS I SAID EARLIER. ONE IS "THE BORDEN SPRINGS HOTEL" RIGHT AFTER THE CIVIL WAR INTO THE EARLY 1900S AND ONE WAS AT BLUFFTON ALA. A PLACE THAT AT FIRST WAS GOING TO BE BIGGER THEN BIRMINGHAM,WITH A HUGE COLLAGE PLANED ETC. 

 THEY FOUND OUT THOUGH THAT THE IRON ORE THERE WAS NO WHERE AS GOOD A GRADE AS FIRST THOUGHT. YOU WOULD NEVER BELIEVE A TOWN WAS THERE NOW ,WITH A FEW THOUSAND PEOPLE AND A 185 ROOM HOTEL! THIS HOTEL ALSO WAS BUILT RIGHT AFTER THE CIVIL WAR AND LASTED INTO THE EARLY 1900S. ONLY A HAND FULL OF PEOPLE LIVE THERE TODAY.

 NO WATER BOTTLES FROM EITHER PLACE HAS EVER BEEN FOUND....YET! 


 GREAT BOTTLE!!  JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Feb 19, 2010)

Great bottles and info, everybody!


----------



## Jody35150 (Feb 19, 2010)

Surfaceone,  I sincerely thank you for the info.  That Anniston bottle is a beauty!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Jody,

 You're welcome. Is this, by chance similar to your postcard, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's on fleabay, in what I thought was a pricey BuyItNow.

 If you were wondering what the chemical composition was:  "82 DETAILS: APPALACHIAN DIVISION. 

 INGRAM WELL. 

 The Devonian black shale of Calhoun County yields another 
 water of rather interesting composition from the Ingram well, 
 28 feet deep, in the E. half, S. W. quarter, Section 26, Town- 
 ship 14, Range 6 E., one and one-half miles east of Ohatchee. 
 (Plate IX A.) The analysis below is by Dr. J. W. Mallett* 

 Analysis of Ingram lithia water from well near Ohatchee. 

 Part? per million. 

 Sodium (Na) 6.37 

 Potassium (K) 1.58 

 Lithium (Li) .06 

 Manganese (Mn) .11 

 Calcium (Ca) 44.21 

 Strontium (Sr) 16 

 Ammonium (NH 4 ) , .20 

 Zinc (Zn) .29 

 Iron (Fe) .70 

 Maganese (Mn) 

 Copper (Cu) 

 Aluminum (Al) 

 Sulphuric acid (SOJ 
 Chlorine (Cl) ........ 

 Carbonic acid (HCO 3 ) 



 .11 

 .06 

 .27 

 17.13 

 5.68 

 147.72 

 Nitric acid (NO 3 ) .13 

 Silica (SiO 2 ) 39.68 

 Fluorine (F) trace. 

 268.82 

 *Expressed by analyst in grains per gallon and hypothetical com- 
 binations; recomputed to ionic form and parts per million at U. S. 
 Geological Survey. 

 GEOLOGICAL SURVEY OF ALABAMA. UNDERGROUND WATER RESOURCES. PLATE IX. 
 A. INGRAM WELL, NEAR OHATCHEE, CALHOUN COUNTY.' From.


----------



## Jody35150 (Feb 20, 2010)

Surfaceone:

 Lithium must be a strong chemical.  The content in the water is so low, and yet the spring bears its' name.  (It is also listed as an ingredient in some of the older Seven-Ups.)

 I am more familiar with the foul smelling sulpher water of Talladega Springs.  It was more aptly called chalybeate water because of the high content of the salts of iron.

 The post card was sure tempting, but I'd rather save my money for a good bottle.

 Thanks for the info.         Jody


----------

